# Our team next year



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its kind of early, but I was wondering how you guys think/hope our team is going to look like next year. I hope the starters are the same, and I dont know about Milos Vujanic because Barbosa seems to be doing good. I hope we draft a Johan Petro or Ike Diogu. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Its kind of early, but I was wondering how you guys think/hope our team is going to look like next year. I hope the starters are the same, and I dont know about Milos Vujanic because Barbosa seems to be doing good. I hope we draft a Johan Petro or Ike Diogu. Whats your thoughts?



ike plays for my uncle at asu. he's from dallas. I would hate to see ike in a suns uni. I don't even think he's coming out this year. He said he's staying but it depends on how the rest of their season goes


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Its kind of early, but I was wondering how you guys think/hope our team is going to look like next year. I hope the starters are the same, and I dont know about Milos Vujanic because Barbosa seems to be doing good. I hope we draft a Johan Petro or Ike Diogu. Whats your thoughts?


It's going to be an interesting offseason for the Suns. They are going to have to make a big decision on Joe Johnson, who will be an RFA. Some team (Clippers, Cavs, Hawks ?) will likely sign him to a large offer sheet. I'm not sure if the Suns will match it given the contracts of Nash, Marion, Q and the max extension they will have to give Stoudemire next season. 

On the positive side, you have two first round draft picks. A mid-first rounder from the Bulls, and your own late first rounder. You should be able to resolve some of the bench depth problems from this season. I think Petro and Diogu are projected to go before your picks, you would probably have to trade up to get them. Someone like Hakim Warrick should be available with the bulls pick, and maybe Julius Hodge, Dijon Thompson or Channing Frye with your own. :whoknows: There's alot of solid roleplayers coming out in the draft.

They might try and add a cheap big man or two in FA to round out the end of the bench, like Hunter this season. I don't see the Suns making a big MLE signing though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mff4l said:


> ike plays for my uncle at asu. he's from dallas. I would hate to see ike in a suns uni. I don't even think he's coming out this year. He said he's staying but it depends on how the rest of their season goes


Nice Signature  He plays for your uncle thats cool. I want to see him with the suns I heard he was good at D and Rebounding thats why. Either him or Channing Frye, who reminds me of Steven Hunter with more scoring ability.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Nice Signature  He plays for your uncle thats cool. I want to see him with the suns I heard he was good at D and Rebounding thats why. Either him or Channing Frye, who reminds me of Steven Hunter with more scoring ability.



http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/playerrankings/regularseason/F?&_1:col_1=1

ike on da front page


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Nice Signature  He plays for your uncle thats cool. I want to see him with the suns I heard he was good at D and Rebounding thats why. Either him or Channing Frye, who reminds me of Steven Hunter with more scoring ability.


Channing Frye would be a good pick in the 2nd. At 6'11", he's got a thin frame, but he can play back to the basket and he can hit the 3. He's pretty versatile. Also perceived to be soft but he's not as soft as people say he is. He can get into it for rebounds. If he can get a bit more aggressive and add some weight he could really help a team like the Suns on the bench.

Diogu if he came out, would probably go in top 10 maybe even top 5 from what I'm hearing unless he's fallen off the map.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Channing Frye would be a good pick in the 2nd. At 6'11", he's got a thin frame, but he can play back to the basket and he can hit the 3. He's pretty versatile. Also perceived to be soft but he's not as soft as people say he is. He can get into it for rebounds. If he can get a bit more aggressive and add some weight he could really help a team like the Suns on the bench.
> 
> Diogu if he came out, would probably go in top 10 maybe even top 5 from what I'm hearing unless he's fallen off the map.


That would be good if Channing fell to the 2nd round. He does need to get more agressive at rebounding, but he blocks shot super good, and I think he would be a steal in the 2nd round. He just needs to bulk up


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Draft a big in the first round (Petro, Ike, Boone?), get a pg prospect in the second round. Resign JJ in the offseason, use the MLE to sign Antonio Daniels to be the back up point to Nash. Or if we don't get Daniels offer part of it to Reggie Evans and hope Barbosa or the second round prospect pan out.

Get Dale Davis/Cliff Robinson for the vets minimum.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You do not want DD, that guy is a total cancer and would screw up your chemistry.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Main Man said:


> Draft a big in the first round (Petro, Ike, Boone?), get a pg prospect in the second round. Resign JJ in the offseason, use the MLE to sign Antonio Daniels to be the back up point to Nash. Or if we don't get Daniels offer part of it to Reggie Evans and hope Barbosa or the second round prospect pan out.
> 
> Get Dale Davis/Cliff Robinson for the vets minimum.



Good ideas up above. No Dale Davis for what the guy above me said, and Cliff Robinson we don't need the worst rebounding big man ever..lol.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I haven't heard about DD's attitude, so I can't comment. But Getting Cliff would really help our bench. He isn't a good(or average) rebounder, but he can still play decent defense on some of the perimeter oriented bigs(dirk, KG) and if we could get him for cheap would be an awesome addition.

I'd also like to get Donyell Marshall with part of the MLE. Rick Brunson and Mikki Moore are having good years for the clips. Dan Gadzuric from the Bucks would basically be a (much)better rebounding Steven Hunter.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Main Man said:


> I haven't heard about DD's attitude, so I can't comment. But Getting Cliff would really help our bench. He isn't a good(or average) rebounder, but he can still play decent defense on some of the perimeter oriented bigs(dirk, KG) and if we could get him for cheap would be an awesome addition.
> 
> I'd also like to get Donyell Marshall with part of the MLE. Rick Brunson and Mikki Moore are having good years for the clips. Dan Gadzuric from the Bucks would basically be a (much)better rebounding Steven Hunter.


He can play D I would rather have him than Mccarty but he doesn't rebound good. If we get a good banger/rebounder, I wouldn't mind getting Cliff. I hope we get rid of Shirley too.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dale Davis???


http://insidebayarea.com/warriors/ci_2582264

Would he want to come here? I don't think I would mind him being here for the rest of the year. I just hope he has no attitude problems.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

If he comes of his own free will I don't see how there would be attitude problems.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

im afraid that joe will get a really lucrative deal this summer that we may not be able to match (dont recall if he's restricted or not)...if that happens, then perhaps we look for an athletic swingman or guard with our no. 1 pick (we still have one right?!), and let him develop in the high octane offense. We'd still have the fearsome foursome of Nash, Q, Matrix, Stat.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

He's restricted. If the Suns want him, they can keep him. I really doubt anyone will offer him more than 10 million.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> im afraid that joe will get a really lucrative deal this summer that we may not be able to match (dont recall if he's restricted or not)...if that happens, then perhaps we look for an athletic swingman or guard with our no. 1 pick (we still have one right?!), and let him develop in the high octane offense. We'd still have the fearsome foursome of Nash, Q, Matrix, Stat.


Im really afraid of that too, but two of the leading contenders to get him did good for us. Cavs got Jiri Welsch (sp?) a scorer like Joe. The Bucks got rid of their salary so they can sign Michael Redd in the offseason. Thats good news for us. And oh yes Joe is resricted.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah, but joe is a better scorer than jiri. and the cavs are looking for a solid starting SG that can shoot well as a solid no 2 option next to bron bron. Joe is probably their answer since the Bucks will throw all their dinero at Redd and lock him up


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> yeah, but joe is a better scorer than jiri. and the cavs are looking for a solid starting SG that can shoot well as a solid no 2 option next to bron bron. Joe is probably their answer since the Bucks will throw all their dinero at Redd and lock him up


As long as we get something good in return. I don't want to lose him for nothing. How bout Dajuan Wagner and a pick?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Channing Frye would be a good pick in the 2nd. At 6'11", he's got a thin frame, but he can play back to the basket and he can hit the 3. He's pretty versatile. Also perceived to be soft but he's not as soft as people say he is. He can get into it for rebounds. If he can get a bit more aggressive and add some weight he could really help a team like the Suns on the bench.
> 
> Diogu if he came out, would probably go in top 10 maybe even top 5 from what I'm hearing unless he's fallen off the map.



i watch a ton of az college hoops. frye is soft. he'll be lucky to stick in the league and won't get a lot of play.

diogu will be a late first round selection. his lack of athleticism will hurt him greatly. most people consider him to have already reached his peak.

i'd be stoked if the suns could land someone in the nature of wayne simien or or the big man from duke (drawing a blank on his name). or perhaps one of the pgs will be pushed down.

if the age floor is rumored to be included in the new cba a lot of youngsters will flock to this draft.


----------



## naloblackey (Feb 26, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> i watch a ton of az college hoops. frye is soft. he'll be lucky to stick in the league and won't get a lot of play.
> 
> diogu will be a late first round selection. his lack of athleticism will hurt him greatly. most people consider him to have already reached his peak.
> 
> ...


Yo I know that guy. Shelden Williams.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> As long as we get something good in return. I don't want to lose him for nothing. How bout Dajuan Wagner and a pick?


Dajuan Wagner and a pick for Joe Johnson? Wow, just wow


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Dajuan Wagner and a pick for Joe Johnson? Wow, just wow


 :laugh: Its called JOKE...I just don't want Joe to leave


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think the Cavs will have the space to offer Joe a big contract after they resign Zydrunas. I'm pretty sure they'd have to choose between a shooter or their center, and I think they'll pick Z then sign a lesser shooter(Casey?) or draft one.


----------

